# Seeking Players for a new game in Brooklyn NY



## AvangionQ (May 10, 2006)

Hello. I will be starting up a new campaign in mid May and am seeking anywhere from two to four additional players. The game will be a D&D 3.5E variant in a house realm and players will start off at 2nd level, unless if the players have an overwhelming majority and wish to play an Eberron or Forgotten Realms campaign - I could just as easily run a game in either of those settings. We have not set a game day, but I believe that the game will on a bi-weekly rotation and will run either be on Thursday or Saturday, depending on player availability. If one of my players also wants to DM, then the game will be every week on an alternating week gaming schedule. I estimate that the average party alignment will be close to neutral good, but don't quote me on that yet. If anyone is interested, they should contact me over AIM, Yahoo or MSN screen name AvangionQ or by email to AvangionQ @ yahoo . com - spacing intentional to avoid html links. Replying as a post to this message is also fine, but will take me longer to get back to you.
TTYL


----------



## AvangionQ (May 25, 2006)

My campaign has been delayed until Sunday, June 4th.  At the moment, the campaign is now full.  I will edit this reply if an opening presents itself.  Thank you for your instant messages.


----------

